# 1982 4 dr 210 Deluxe



## faeriegirl (Jun 21, 2007)

I just bought a 1982 Datsun 210 Deluxe 4 door sedan, and can't seem to find any information on it online at all. I was wondering if anyone knows if these are worth restoring or if I should just drive it until the wheels fall off?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

These were great cars for basic transportation in their day. Not a lot of power, but great gas mileage and very easy to work on and very reliable. Their biggest problem was with rust, especially in areas that used salt on the roads in the winter. Rusted out floor boards, doors, quarter panels and lower strut towers in the front were all very common. To say whether it's worth restoring is a tough question not knowing what kind of condition it's in. I doubt that even a "mint condition" model will ever fetch more than a couple of thousand dollars. I doubt that it will ever be much of a "collector's item," as well. If it's in descent shape, it might be worth the upkeep to keep it roadworthy, but I wouldn't invest a fortune into one.


----------

